# Outdoor enclosure EXPANSION (with lots of pics)



## biochemnerd808 (Apr 18, 2015)

I posted this on my blog, but wanted to share on here, too. Our outdoor tortoise enclosure expansion is finally ready to be shown off to you! I started the expansion project last August, and then had to take a break during the cold, wet winter months. As soon as it was warm and dry enough to work outside, I was out there! Before showing you the work-in-progress, I thought I'd first show you the finished product: 




The above picture shows the large portion of the enclosure in the shade - I took the pic in the morning. That side of the house gets full afternoon and evening sun!

So, let's rewind to last August. Here is the tortoise yard Version 1.0 - not bad, actually... nice sun, nice shade, good weeds to eat... the tortoises were happy.




However, I wanted to be able to section off the males from each other and from the females, and wanted to provide MORE room for everyone. I also wanted the enclosure to be attractive and functional. We have the space, and so I went for it.

First, I wanted to make sure that I actually did things 'right' this time - pre-planning, measuring, etc... rather than winging it as I worked. I used a free online landscaping planner to come up with the following design plan:



Next, I measured, staked, and used spraypaint to mark where I needed to dig. The lines were going to be straight, darn it! Once the lines were marked, I started removing the grass. The grass wouldn't hurt the tortoises, but I needed to dig the anti-escape-trench, and Russian tortoises don't particularly like to eat grass, so it can take over.



I had to find a good option to drain the gutters in a way that wouldn't flood the tortoise yard... we get a lot of rain in the Spring and Fall! You'll see the solution I came up with in later pics. I also had to dig up a bunch of toxic plants from the South side of what would be the tortoise yard.
To prevent the tortoises from digging out, I dug a deep trench. This was back-breaking work... I used a prospecting axe, and dug and dug and dug. When the trench was done, I installed a line of pavers/bricks, embedded deeply enough that the tortoises wouldn't tunnel out.

I had to work bit by bit, digging the trench and removing the grass. This is what it looked like when that portion of the prep-work was done.




The digging and grass removal is done!
After this point, winter came, and it became too cold and wet to continue. Life also got really busy, so I had to put the expansion project on hold until this Spring. As soon as it was warm enough, I got back to work. First, my friend Lynne and I took down the structure of the old enclosure (THANK YOU!). Then we started laying the foundation for the new wooden boundaries. Unlike in Version 1.0, the Tortoise Yard 2.0 has a leveled foundation - extra work, but VERY worth it in the end. I first put landscape fabric into the trench, and then a leveled layer of gravel. Then I installed lawn edging pavers (which I got for free via a neighbor who was going to bring them to the dump) into the trench. Then we installed the 2"x10" cedar boards, using rebar to hold them upright. Cedar is harmful to reptiles. However, these boards had weathered for 1 year, and so don't pose a danger to the tortoises outdoors. You can see the work in progress in the picture below.
Lynne (@lynnedit) decided to be camera shy, so I didn't get a picture of her working... I did manage to catch our shadows on camera together though! We spent several crisp winter days working out there together.





Once the cedar board boundary walls were all installed and the rebar was hammered in and attached to the boards to hold them in place, the really hard part of the work was finished. The pre-measuring and pre-planning paid off: the boards were level, I had the right amount of lumber, and it looked nice.




However, the work was not yet done. The tortoises could potentially climb over the 10" boundary, and the kids (and various other critters) could certainly climb/walk/jump into the tortoise enclosure. (Ps: see the drain pipe that I installed, through a hole in the board?). I started to install the railing, with hardware cloth (similar to chicken wire, but smaller holes).

Installing the hardware cloth was a 2-person job. I managed to install about 15ft of it myself, using my hands, feet, and head to hold things in place. NOT efficient. Thankfully, I was able to enlist my hubby and Lynne to help me (Thank you, again!). I used little stainless screws and washers to hold the hardware cloth onto the wood - this worked MUCH better than the staples I used in Version 1.0!

If you look in the next picture, you'll see that in addition to the anti-dig-mote (filled with lawn edging pavers), I also placed 12x12 cement pavers all along the inside edge of the tortoise yard. The soil is flush with the edge of the pavers, and so tortoises will walk up and down, but won't be able to dig at the edge. With the many other digging options I've provided, I don't anticipate any escapes.




The vertical 2x2 posts and the hardware cloth were enough to functionally keep tortoises in and kids out, but since we will see the tortoise yard daily, I wanted to make the structure more optically pleasing. To do so, I installed a 1x2 railing, with a 1x4 railing top, complete with miter cut corners.

I reused railing pieces from Version 1.0, so I had to piece them together a little bit... but in the end, it worked out nicely. To add to the anti-escape factor, I installed the railing with an inward-facing lip, just in case a tortoise happened to manage to climb up the hardware cloth.




The structure is finished!
Since my kids sometimes help me feed and water the tortoises, I even installed a little 'short person entrance' - the rest of the fence is purposefully the perfect height for me to step over without much effort. 
On the far left is our leopard tortoise's pen, with the big 'juvenile tortoise' bin (converted koi pond). Then the large Russian tortoise area, with the sectioned-off areas to keep the males separate from each other and the females. We named their sections "Dukelandia" and "Rozlandia" (the males are named Duke and Roz).

At this point in late January, the weather was warm enough some days that I could even let the tortoises spend a few hours in their outdoor space.




Here are a few pics of the inside of the enclosure, before plants started growing in properly. I seeded out two broadleaf seed mixes (from Carolina Pet Supply and from Tortoise Supply), and also transplanted hundreds of weeds I dug up in other people's yards (#crazytortoiseladywantsyourweeds).




Rozlandia gets the little tortoise house I built 2 years ago
I tried to make the interior of the tortoise yard interesting to explore, with different textures such as little hills, rock piles, rocky flat areas, soil, planted areas, and logs to climb over or hide under. I placed sight barriers to help the tortoises not become too territorial towards each other. I also made a weird little log tepee, since tortoises like to bask in filtered shade.

The leopard tortoise area (below) has some grass in it, since this species does like to graze. The large black koi pond will have the juvenile Marginated tortoises in it. I will create a separate post showing more of the leopard tortoise area at a later point.




You can see part of the leopard tortoise area here.
One part of the tortoise yard expansion I am particularly pleased with is the old fire pit that I re-purposed into a baby tortoise enclosure. First, I asked my hubby to drill some drain holes into the bottom. Then I filled it with dirt, and planted a little garden inside with stones, moss, a soaking dish, and plenty of yummy weeds. The mesh cover has holes large enough to let UVB light in, while protecting the babies from predators. The adult tortoises can easily walk under the structure.



Baby tortoise enclosure! (previously: a fire pit)
It will still take a few more weeks for the weeds I planted to start growing in properly. Soon, the whole area will be lush and green! Here are a few more pictures that I took today, a few weeks after the above pictures were taken. The weather has been beautiful (65-70 degrees air temp, warmer on the ground), and the tortoises got to explore their new habitat.



Spring is here!




Some of the weeds I transplanted... 
This year I am keeping the males separate, to give the females a break. The females may still lay fertile eggs, as they can store sperm for years... but at least they will not be bothered. Here is a view of Rozlandia, with Roz climbing one of the logs I put in there for him. The fern is deer fern. The tortoises ignore it.




Rozlandia
It was cute to see that Roz knew EXACTLY where the sun would hit first. He positioned himself just right on the log to catch the first rays!
It is always fun to watch tortoises explore and claim their 'favorite' spot to make a wallow or burrow. Lady likes to burrow down halfway near a plant, and then lazily lies in the sun, nibbling on leaves close-be.

Here is a view of the area the female Russian tortoises live in. It is shaded in the morning, but around 10:30am, the sun creeps in. I brought the tortoises outside when there was enough sun for them to bask in.



Do you see the tortoise who found the sun?

I checked on the tortoises sequentially throughout the day... and they were happily exploring and munching away. 



Mila and Timmy girl exploring
Can you believe that Mila is almost as large as Timmy now?! She is growing up! She laid a single fertile egg last year, which hatched in October.

Here is a view of the tortoise yard, as seen from balancing on one of the posts:




Can you spot the tortoise?
...and here is another view from ground level:



How many tortoises do you see?

I would say, the verdict is overall: Our Tortoise Yard Version 2.0 is tortoise approved!

Was it worth the hard work? Absolutely! Guess what... instead of paying to go to the gym... you could build your tortoises an outdoor enclosure, and get a workout in the process!

_Ps: The tortoise yard expansion plan includes a cold frame, which I will show in a separate post. Many of the shrubs are already in place, and I used reclaimed materials when possible. I want tortoise owners to know that it is possible to build a beautiful and functional enclosure on a budget. You may have to comb Craigslist for free materials... but in the end, it is worth it! Grand total material cost was $185, which included lumber, hardware cloth, and high quality screws. The bricks/pavers and some of the lumber was reclaimed. I could have done it for less, but chose the 'pretty' variety for some things (e.g. getting very large continuous pieces of lumber, and building a 'pretty' railing, rather than leaving things rustic). _


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 18, 2015)

Nicely done! I read your blog the other day and I think I even commented on it! Too funny, I didn't know it was you!


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2015)

This looks absolutely fantastic! Amazing job both in design and execution. Judging by the amount of thought you put into all this, I think you are as obsessed as I am with tortoise husbandry. 

Thanks for sharing Katie.


----------



## Falcon70 (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow... that is impressive Thanks for sharing, your torts must be very happy little guys.


----------



## leigti (Apr 18, 2015)

I absolutely love your enclosure. Functional and attractive. And I'm glad that you are raising Russians, I hope someday they will not be imported and taken out of the wild. You have gone more in depth than just their very basic physical needs. You have made their environment in reaching for them. That is very important in my opinion. I love the baby enclosure very creative.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 19, 2015)

Just fantastic!
And what a detailed write up. It looks very good.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 19, 2015)

Nice work, Katie! Thanks for the step-by-step.


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 19, 2015)

WOW ! !WOW ! !WOW! ! 

This is very, very nice. You are a such architect with so much great ideas.

May I have your permission to translate this thread of yours and post it on one of the Chinese tortoise forum? Many tortoise lover in China will be inspired and benefited by this post of yours. I will for sure mention the origin of the link and the author. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Melissa319 (Apr 19, 2015)

Your outdoor expansion is absolutely amazing and such a huge help. We are planning an outdoor enclosure next year and this has given me loads of food for thought. 

Would you share the site/program you used as your "blueprint"? I think maybe I would finally be able to convey my plans to my husband this way.


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you, everyone! Projects like this are SO rewarding. 

Of course the moment I finished, I started thinking of the next changes I want to make... right now I am working on the cold frame. I'll post pictures in this thread when it is done. I decided to give the cold frame a proper 'non-dig-out-able' foundation, as well, to protect the torts from predators, and possibly to make it possible for the hardiest ones to brumate outdoors in the cold frame (with a heat element and a thermostat that maintains 40 degrees all winter). 



bouaboua said:


> May I have your permission to translate this thread of yours and post it on one of the Chinese tortoise forum? Many tortoise lover in China will be inspired and benefited by this post of yours. I will for sure mention the origin of the link and the author. Thank you for sharing.



Yes, you are welcome to, @bouaboua . Thank you for asking first.


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Apr 19, 2015)

Melissa319 said:


> Would you share the site/program you used as your "blueprint"? I think maybe I would finally be able to convey my plans to my husband this way.



I used free online software called "Garden Planner Online" - here is the link: http://www.smallblueprinter.com/garden/planner.html - it will let you create the plan for free. I then took a screen shot of the finished plan, since it wouldn't let me save it... Keep in mind that the measurements are metric, so you may have to do a little bit of converting (I actually drew my plan to scale). On the other hand, if you are just trying to draw out a rough plan, then the exact measurements might not even matter.


----------



## terryo (Apr 20, 2015)

That looks amazing! What a great idea to go around the side of your house like that. You gave me something to think about because I still have one side of my house left with nothing there. Perfect tortoise garden!


----------



## Melissa319 (Apr 20, 2015)

biochemnerd808 said:


> I used free online software called "Garden Planner Online" - here is the link: http://www.smallblueprinter.com/garden/planner.html - it will let you create the plan for free. I then took a screen shot of the finished plan, since it wouldn't let me save it... Keep in mind that the measurements are metric, so you may have to do a little bit of converting (I actually drew my plan to scale). On the other hand, if you are just trying to draw out a rough plan, then the exact measurements might not even matter.



Thank you so much! Just took a ton of measurements and am going to get to work shortly. Just FYI (and convenience if you use this again!) there's an option at the bottom of the page to convert measurements to feet/inches.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Fantastic!


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 20, 2015)

It looks wonderful and I simply love the fact that you and another member worked on it together!


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Apr 20, 2015)

Melissa319 said:


> Thank you so much! Just took a ton of measurements and am going to get to work shortly. Just FYI (and convenience if you use this again!) there's an option at the bottom of the page to convert measurements to feet/inches.



Oh, awesome! They must have added that in the most recent update to the software. When I made the plans last Summer, that option was not available. I am glad they changed it!


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Apr 20, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> It looks wonderful and I simply love the fact that you and another member worked on it together!



Thank you, Jacqui. Ya know, it was rather funny. @lynnedit and I had been talking tortoises online for 4+ years before we realized we live in the same town. Now we hang out together every couple of weeks, sometimes more often.


----------

